

Show HN: go-reveal (reveal.js + GoInstant for multi-user presentations) - byosko
https://github.com/gordienoye/go-reveal

======
peteyPete
This is pretty cool. It would be a great way for someone presenting a keynote
to have everyone follow at home instead of having to follow using pictures in
live blogs or on video when the camera happens to show the presentation.

------
phankinson
Awesome guys! Would be killer to include something like PollDaddy. That way
you could do presentations and gather real time data from the audience. Maybe
I'll extend goreveal to do just that :)

------
mrmch
Pretty awesome, like a real time slideshare?

~~~
byosko
Exactly. reveal.js does a great job with the online presentation and GoInstant
adds the collaboration to it.

------
vonical
Look forward to testing it out.

------
adamdennis
This is pretty neat.

